# Everyone in Oklahoma OK?



## Ms. Research (Nov 6, 2011)

Earthquake....5.6

Now this is VERY STRANGE.  


Hope all is well.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 6, 2011)

I know Ariel301 felt it in Arizona...


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 6, 2011)

Just heard it on the new here, hope everyone is ok.


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 6, 2011)

Oklahoma? When did it happen?


----------



## Snowhunter (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyones mind thinking New Madrid?


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 6, 2011)

5.6 is a pretty mild quake.  Barely noticeable.   Hopefully nothing got shaken too bad.  Still, Oklahoma?   Who knew?


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Nov 12, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> 5.6 is a pretty mild quake.  Barely noticeable.   Hopefully nothing got shaken too bad.  Still, Oklahoma?   Who knew?


That earthquake was not mild. Not barely noticeable. My friends house was completely destroyed by it. My front door was broken. People felt it in arizona it was so bad. Really if you don't live here don't say how bad it was. I live close to the epicenter. I was extremely awful.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 12, 2011)

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really, your friends house fell down?  I'm so sorry to hear that.   I hope no one was killed.  The news barely covered such a "terrible disaster".


----------



## DuckLover2399 (Nov 12, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it was bad. It was covered well. Maybe you just werent paying attention. You don't live here in oklahoma. You don't know how it was.


----------



## elevan (Nov 12, 2011)

On the scale it would be considered a mild quake, yet to those who were in the middle of it it may not have felt like it.  Let's remember that unless you are in the middle of something you really can't say what it is like.

Ducklover2399 - I'm sorry to hear about your friend's house and your experience.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Nov 12, 2011)

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Queen Mom was just making a statement by saying a 5.6 earthquake isn't a bad one when compared to some. No, she may not live in oklahoma so she may not know how bad of a quake it was. I am in New England and I myself didn't hear anything about it either (doesn't mean it didn't happen--- I believe you. The media just haven't spread the news much I guess). I am sorry to hear you guys had an earthquake. I hope everyone is okay down there.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 14, 2011)

People who don't get national news don't hear about these type of earthquakes, unless it happens in their state. If I didn't have FOXNews, or have Ariel301 in my Facebook friends list, I wouldn't have heard about it.  I know what Queen Mum was trying to say, which is that compared to the quakes in California every year and various other places in the world this year,  5.6 isn't that big or harsh of a quake. A small earthquake, even smaller than what hit OK,  can cause SERIOUS damage in an area that is not prepared for quakes.  Just like with tornadoes, a small tornado can devistate a house or town that is not built to withstand strong winds, where as a building that is built to withstand them... well, WILL.

NH gets earthquakes all the time, but because of our granite foundation, we don't really feel them, unless they are quite strong, or near the coast.


----------



## quiltnchik (Nov 15, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> 5.6 is a pretty mild quake.  Barely noticeable.   Hopefully nothing got shaken too bad.  Still, Oklahoma?   Who knew?


We had a 5.8 here in VA in August (the epicenter was about 7 miles from our house) and it was not "mild" in any way!  In fact, it was felt from GA to Canada, so I wouldn't consider a 5.6 "mild."


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 17, 2011)

quiltnchik said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please review the previous comments dealing with how "mild" was meant.


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Nov 17, 2011)

in sw oklahoma my lamps started to shake i thought it was a tornado someones chimney fell in

thx for asking so kind of u


----------

